# Black Morels Up?



## Cool Hunter

Just wondering if anyone has found any blacks yet in ohio or if its a little too early. I'm in Adams county and plan on looking today or tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## puterdude

I think you are a little early.The ground temps need to maintain 50 degrees for them to start up.Won't be long though till yummy time


----------



## JignPig Guide

Hurry up and find a bunch of 'em and send them to me!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ

Saw on a mushroom hunting site that someone found some in Bloomington Indiana.


----------



## hoytshooter

just got a text from a friend stating the blacks are up in marietta ohio


----------



## Mushijobah

..............any news?


----------



## twistertail

Friend of mine found his first ones on March 25th, he has not found any more since but there should be some up this week.


----------



## fire_line

a friend of mine found 21 saturday in central indiana


----------



## pendragun1

looked in northern morgan county last weekend and nothing. had frost sunday morning.


----------



## Header

Sure would like to find any this year, so far 5 -8 only once. I've look around fall down rotting elms, old apple orchards, mostly on the east to south facing hills. usually during turkey season.


----------



## hoplovestofish

I checked my early patch today, and found nothing. This would be in Hocking County. hop


----------



## jiggerman

For all you mushroom guys type in morel mushroom on the google bar and they have some pics up there good luck to all in finding the motherload.


----------



## markfish

the weather has not let the earth warm so its going tobe 2to3,weeks,last year found first shrooms in apr,3rd week


----------



## hoplovestofish

Last year, the misses and I found 2 lbs. of the blacks, on April 1st.


----------



## Bluefinn

We had a week of very warm weather in March last year. Made for a weird year. This year is cooler than normal. The end of April they should be up good . I hope.


----------



## jkeeney20

Found 58 Blacks yesterday in Pike County. All really fresh and just came up, no dried out ones at all. All good size as well (3-4 inches). All blacks! This weekend will be even better!! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Bluefinn

Wow, that's great ! Didn't think that there would be that big a difference between southern & northern Ohio. Obviously it's been a lot warmer down there.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I hunt mostly central and SW ohio; I just looked through pictures dating back to 2005 I have on my CPU. Based on the pictures, I have consistently found nice sized yellow sponges between 4/19-4/24. 4/22 of 2006 I must have found over a hundred yellows 2-6 inches. These wouldn't be the first morals I found each year, but rather the first good sized yellows I felt worthy of a picture.

I keep a journal as does my father, but I have not looked at it yet this year.
I'll get it out of the gun safe and review. I always start hunting around 4/12-4/15. I have the itch so bad I go to my early spots a few times before I find my first shroom

I don't think this year will be any different; I'm willing to bet I find another score of good yellows prior to 4/25. I took a walk scouting for turkeys and deer last Sunday for 4 hours to ease my urges. Things look to be shaping up typical in the woods to me around here. Once the ground temp is right, it only takes a couple consequetive days warm temps for them to start showing themselves. I just hope the early part of the year is better for me this year; I did my best finds in late April and the first week of May in 2010.


----------



## puterdude

Fish-N-Fool,when you dig the info out & review it.It may help to include maps in your post so we can better understand


----------



## fatkid

hey guys I hear alot of people talking about there early spots . this is my second year looking for them . i did pretty good last year but i dont know what everyone means about early spots. Are you looking on a sunny or warmer spot or a bottom area . thanks guys and lets get some pics up of your fungas . good luck to all I am going to go monday up here in stark county keep ya posted


________________
If anyone is looking to get a garden yard or food plot tilled up . I am your man stark county and surrounding area.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

fatkid - hunt southern slopes early in the season; they warm faster in late March/early April which in turn leads to morels ofetn coming on a week earlier. 

Another thing is that the small blacks typically come first in the season before gray and yellow sponges which are both technically white morels. You'll find some spots produce only certain varieties while some spots will produce all varieties.

Also, there are just some spots that produce earlier than others. I've been hunting morels for almost 30 years and have been pretty serious about it for 15 years. I have spots all over I check that produce morels and you just find some spots produce earlier. You get to know your spots and when they produce.

Another factor I consider in my morel hunting is the particular rate of weed growth in the woods. I have some spots that will have knee high weeds 3 weeks earlier than another woods just down the road 5 miles. 

I hunt public property almost exclusively and I have a GPS loaded full of spots that produce morels....at least I've found them there at one point or another. I hunt state parks, county owned property, any land owned by a city, and other state land; I even hunt a few cemeteries, highschool owned property and playground areas. Just be creative with where you search...I score nice hauls of morels every year in areas a lot of people never think to search.


----------



## CrappieKiller

some friends of mine found around 100 blacks over the last week or so. Should be on after the rain today and sunshine tomorrow


----------



## Bonecrusher

Soil Temps... pretty neat. Might help you all find some shrooms!

http://www.greencastonline.com/SoilTempMaps.aspx


----------



## andybren

just posting a response here to let every one know blacks are up in medina county


----------



## fatkid

any size to those up in medina . also another question guys I hear differant things will shrooms grow bigger everday or they are what they are when u find them


----------



## SeanStone

My friends mom went walking on her lunch break the other day and found 30 blacks in half an hour. I haven't been out yet this year, but after hearing that I will be shrooming this weekend. This happened in Adams County, Ohio, just in case you were wondering.


----------



## capt S

i am not saying it isn't possible but i have not found morrels in medina county this early ever. and we have had a cold spring so far. a couple more weeks i believe.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Did a quick check last night in one of my spots and didn't find a thing. It sure looked shroomy though. Also the mayapples were about 3-4" tall. Won't be long now. This was in Hilliard area.


----------



## Mushijobah

Found nothing in the Dublin area yesterday at a shroomy lookin' spot. Will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## hoplovestofish

Just walked in from my patch. Found half a pound of blacks, hop


----------



## puterdude

Let me guess,you're soaking both of them now & will be eating them later

Thanks for sharing the info,they are coming our way now yippy!!!!


----------



## andybren

just for capt. i picked 17 blacks on Sunday and got another 41 last night so they are up or at least starting to come up in Medina county


----------



## leftfordead88

Found 35 this morning in hamilton county. Found another 25 but left them in the ground bc they were so small. Ill nab em up in a few days when they get bigger. Also dug a few ramps. Not a bad day for new hunting land


----------



## hoplovestofish

Little Caesars sausage pizza and crispy fried morels,what a combination! hop


----------



## livtofsh

got 96 in lawernce county yum yum yum


----------



## leftfordead88

making homemade pizza tonight with pepperoni ,sausage, and morels.. and then morel and ramp omelette for breakfast ! then ill be out to pick more after work! this is my favorite time of year


----------



## I_Shock_Em

went out in cuyahoga county yesterday for a little bit. No luck. I'm guessing within the next week we will be good to go


----------



## buckzye11

Ive been searching in Summit co the last week.... nothing yet. This is a good soaking rain right now, hopefully we will be seeing what you Southern Ohio guys are getting now in a week. I went out and got me a simple $59 GPS for all the new spots i find this year(wishful thinking never hurt no one).


----------



## hoytshooter

neighbor found 66 blacks in summit co last night i found 1 in the 3 spots i checked took about 3 hours but they are starting another friend found 1 near stark summit line


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY

was down in hocking today and found 4 all within 10 feet of each other. must have walked around a half mile.


----------



## leftfordead88

got out for 1 hour this evening in xenia with my 4 year old daughter and my girlfriend. found 201. all good size. here are some pics for everyone to enjoy. ill be back out thursday to get more


----------



## catfish_hunter

damn dude that is a hellova nice bunch of shrooms!!!


----------



## leftfordead88

thanks man, my daughter emma found about 30-35 herself. it was her first time hunting. and she LOVED every minute of it.


----------



## monsterKAT11

nice find dude! take me out there so i post your spot for others to enjoy. Money says jekissa made you cheese in the one picture.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

wow nice job!!


----------



## SeanStone

We also got into a few shrooms this weekend in northern Adams County. Friday we found 204 between three of us in 4 hours. Sunday we found 208 between four of us in 3 hours. This year seems to be one of the best years for mushrooms that I have ever witnessed. We searched our usual spots and found them well outside of our normal patch. They were growing up high on the slopes, down in the valleys, and on the flats. The old creekbeds even produced. We managed several small greys, a couple yellows, but the rest were blacks. We didn't get into the size of the pictures posted below, but we were happy all the same. I can only hope the yellows and greys come up as strong as the blacks have.


----------



## Boondock77

Awesome find dude


----------



## Mushijobah

Mom and Dad went on a hike in hocking yesterday. They happened across 5. Also heard of some in Athens!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I found around 40 in a few spots I checked Sunday and Monday.
All grays; largest about 3.5 inches.

Nothing like that haul!


----------



## leckig

any luck in Akron area? we are supposed to go there this weekend but we are not sure if the mushrooms are up already


----------



## catfish_hunter

Anyone been out in Tusc or Holmes County? Last year on May 5th I found about 100 huge yellows.


----------



## Mushijobah

It's official....they're up in Franklin County....grays and blacks that is.


----------



## catfish_hunter

went out to the spot that i found a ton last year. Lots of vegitation in the woods but no mushrooms yet.


----------



## Mushijobah

Found more in Franklin co. today at two new spots.


----------



## jiggerman

Found thirty yesterday in Franklin county good luck everyone they are up.


----------



## hoplovestofish

Found 59 morels yesterday. Blacks and horsetails. Total so far, 105. hop


----------



## fatkid

have been looking in canton akron area nothing yet last year at this time i had a full belly. we need some warm days and nights and it will be on. also looked at spot in carolton nothing there . with next weaks rain and warm weather it will be on soon. northern boys keep us posted i dont want to miss that tasty morsle


----------



## Fishman

I'm going to go out on Sunday, don't really expect much seeing as I'll be in areas I've never hunted. I know their raking them in the southern portion of state.


----------



## MuskieLuv

Found 25 the other day at my parents place. They were all small ones and none were in the woods, they were all in the back yard out in the grass. Seemed kind of weird to find them 30 feet from the back door.


----------



## Jigging Jim

'Shrooming sounds like Fun !


----------



## puterdude

Jim,eatin them is even better


----------



## Jigging Jim

puterdude said:


> Jim,eatin them is even better


I might just go searching....


----------



## jiggerman

Jim type in morel mushroom report ohio and you can learn alot more about them


----------



## TeamClose

Found these today. Under a pine tree of all places. I found the first one and as I was picking it my daughter keep saying "I found another one daddy"! Didn't count but probably 30 or so but they were all big


----------



## fatkid

Hey guys the also started a thread under the lounge section about shrooms.
I also got out for a little bit today found about 100 dog peckers all little so didnt pick any . All were around poplar and wild cherry trees. I think and dont get me wrong this may not have anything to do with it but does anyone think that since we had so much snow up north and for so long do you feel that the woods is really matted down and maybe making it hard for the shrooms to grow up threw. just a thought i had today I dont think I have ever seen the leaves so packed down. I found those in N Canton stark county today . I will be out tommrow to look in some other places if it doesnt rain all day. Good luck to all and get out there if there was ever a year to learn to find them its this year . there should be a ton of them every were with the rain we have had.


----------



## jiggerman

Those are really nice , i found about 100 hundred today , it is going to be a great year.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Anyone else in the Tusc County/ Holmes county area? Im gonna head out tomorrow between storms hopefully!


----------



## fatkid

stark county


----------



## MATTY DOG

will the mushrooms still come up with all the rain that we are getting? I wanted to go looking tomorrow but will you still be able to find any in this watery mess. i live in Mason.

Matt


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Matty Dog - I picked these Monday in areas with water standing as high as 15 inches. Some of the morels were found in 3-4 inches of water and several knocked down from the pelting rain.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Anyone been finding any up north yet??? I am pressed for time to just go randomly look unfortunately. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## island troller

Was out yesterday in Northern Ohio at a reliable spot and nothing


----------



## catfish_hunter

northern coshocton county 4/28 129 total.


----------



## catfish_hunter

found 107 more today. same spot.


----------



## BigV

Went out today in Northern Summit County and found about 15 blacks and 5 grays.
A couple of warm days/nights and it should be on!


----------



## ski

Found 16 on Wednesday just like this one in a flower bed 4 blocks from Nationwide arena (home of the Columbus Blue Jackets).


----------



## buckzye11

I found 10 in Summit County, they were all small so i left them to grow a bit. How long should i let them go before i go back?


----------



## Mushijobah

ski said:


> Found 16 on Wednesday just like this one in a flower bed 4 blocks from Nationwide arena (home of the Columbus Blue Jackets).


Sometimes early morning walks through the neighborhood can be productive..

Hint: Scan flower/mulch beds and pretend you're tending to your dog's mess when you're picking them


----------



## lockedhorns

Me and my dad found almost 400 in the eastern part of the state last saturday. Going to try salt fork friday have never hunted for them there hopefully can find some yellows!


----------



## BigV

I thought this was pretty cool.


Mainiac said:


> YouTube - Morel Mushroom Life Cycle (growth) Time Lapse


----------



## SeanStone

Awesome video. I have always wanted to do a time lapse video on morels. I just can't fight the urge to pick them instead.


----------

